# Doesn't Eat From My Hand :(



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

My mouse doesn't eat from my hand, is there any ways to get her to? Or to help her to get used to my hands. :lol: :? Thanks! :lol:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

keep handling once a day - try leaving your hand in the cage (and don't move) they will become nosey and try to have a look at what's going on and will get used to your hands.

Also try some extra special treats -like live meal worms (if you don't mind wiggly things - or you can try dried) the only time mice take food from my hands is if they are meal worms!!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

One of my mice takes the mealworms, she loves them. It's just Squeak who doesn't. Thanks for answering xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

A lot of mice just aren't food orientated I'm afraid. She may never take food from you, but that doesn't mean she scared by you.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay, thanks.


----------

